# Problema de alarma en servopack yaskawa



## meshuggitah (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola espero que aca sea el lugar indicado para colgar mi pregunta mi pregunta es... tengo una cnc y un juego 
de servo motores Yaskawa 200w 200v yaskawa SGM .los servopack son SGDA-02 ap.Pero uno de
los ejes tiene el problema que cuando mueve,se corta y queda en alarma 
  porque me esta pasando eso?hay alguna forma de que esto no pase? puede 
ser que se deba a una mala configuracion del servopack? porque me pasa 
solo con uno de los servopack les pido una ayuda por favor porque no hay 
forma de hacerlo andar! desde ya se los agradeceria infinitamente!
Les comento que no entiendo mucho de electronica ...es un amigo el que me esta haciendo todo lo que es la electronica..


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 14, 2013)

Primero que todo revisa el cable del encoder y que se encuentre bien configurado, posiblemente es un problema de este cable.

EL equipo se encontraba funcionando bien y de un momento a otro presentó esta falla???


Saludos


----------



## meshuggitah (Jun 14, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Primero que todo revisa el cable del encoder y que se encuentre bien configurado, posiblemente es un problema de este cable.
> 
> EL equipo se encontraba funcionando bien y de un momento a otro presentó esta falla???
> 
> ...



Si en realidad solo hice unas pruebas y andubo bien...ahora uno de los servopack me hace eso , y compre un cable nuevo por si era ese el problema pero no sigue igual ! gracias por tu preocupacion!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 17, 2013)

Entonces hay que descartar el encoder!!! existe el chance intercambiar los servomotores y descartar que la falla sea en el encoder del motor??

Intenta esto y nos cuentas

Saludos


----------



## alpefe (Jun 18, 2013)

hola, lo primero que tienes que hacer es ver que señal de alarma te da, con ese codigo mira el manual , sino lo unico que haras sera perder el tiempo.


----------



## meshuggitah (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola muchachos les queria comentar cual fue el problema que teniamos ....era un integrado quemado SN75175 en uno de los servopack, asi  que en estos dias escribo  para conarles como me fue! desde ya muchisimas gracias por la buena predisposicion!!

nicolas!


----------

